# I need a fireproof water bottle/canteen



## Hemi45

Folks,

I thought this would be so easy to find there would be several choices but I'm getting skunked! Please reply with product name, retailers, links and/or anything else that will help me find what I'm looking for.

I have plenty of plastic 1L bottles. I have hydration bladders. I have filters. What I don't have is something that is all metal, non-insulated and fully sealable that can be set in or over a fire to boil water. 

Is this a unicorn or have I been looking in the wrong places?

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Deebo

Dollar tree has the aluminum bottles, with a plastic lid. 
Maybe a military surplus site, for the old school metal canteen?


----------



## Chipper

You can't boil water in a fully sealed container. Tea kettle would be the closest thing. You have to let the steam and pressure out. Yes it's a unicorn otherwise.


----------



## Hemi45

Thanks for the replies. Not looking to boil water with it sealed but want to be able to cap/close it after the water is boiled. I cannot believe this doesn't exist!


----------



## 8301

Fireproof and damn near indestructible??? Get a 1 qt metal fuel bottle but fill it with water. Personally I think it's overkill for a water bottle but they have seals designed to handle pressure and thick walls to also handle the pressure.. The aluminum ones are pretty darn solid.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I use a couple of uninsulated stainless steel wide mouth water bottles. Mine are kinda like this, but I forget the brand I have...

Amazon Link: Klean Kanteen Wide Mouth Bottle

Just make sure you get uninsulated bottles. I like the wide mouth ones because they are easy to clean and I can cook in them if I have to.

Edited to add: I didn't pay nearly that much for mine. Search for "Stainless Steel Water Bottle"


----------



## Rob Roy

One of the best canteens I've had the pleasure of using is the Bear Grylls Survival Canteen. The canteen itself is super rugger, but comes with an aluminum fitted cup for boiling the contents.

Check it out: Gerber Survival Canteen with Cooking Cup

There's a video near the bottom of the page too.


----------



## Rob Roy

Here's a similar product, a bit less money. Still really cool. Same concept-

http://www.blackriveroutpost.com/Surplus-Complete-Serbian-Mess-Kit--Grade-I_p_621.html

If the video on the bottom of that page doesn't do it justice, you can see it in use here:






>> You can skip to 14:00 to go straight to it in action <<


----------



## Waterguy

+ 1 on Kleen Kanteen. I got the 40oz uninsulated, and love it. Buy once, cry once, because these things will last forever


----------



## Stick

GI canteen and canteen cup.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Maybe this is over simple, but I assume you have a pot for cooking. Why not boil in the pot and transfer to a lighter canteen?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Look into cleen canteens.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Stick said:


> GI canteen and canteen cup.


right here

$11 Rothco Black 3pc Canteen Kit - 1141


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Dave Canterbury has some nice stuff in his store but it is pricey. I may have misspelled his last name so let the grammar Nazi's chastise me.

Stainless Steel Bottle Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?

Stainless Steel Bush Pot Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?

Canteen Cooking Kit

Bottle Hanger


----------



## KA5IVR

I use the SS Nalgene standard bottles, which are finally back in stock. They will work with an interior bottle holder or wire around the neck.









Standard


----------



## Hemi45

Thanks for the great suggestions and product links everyone! I've already placed an order for two Kleen Kanteen bottles (32 & 64 oz) and will look into the Self Reliance kit as well.

Again, I'm much obliged to y'all!


----------



## paraquack

I prefer the SS bottles too. But you can boil water in paper cups on an open flame. I used to do in Boy Scouts before styrofoam cups came around. Just fill the glass with water. Where the water ISN'T, the glass will burn away.


----------



## Medic33

I know tis may sound kind of mean and not directed at the OP. so sorry ahead of time if I offend anyone.
this is what I am thinking-of all the crap available in just about any frigging store you can go into you can't find a metal water bottle?
some of the stuff I see posted I wonder if the person doing so has a learning disability or something.


----------



## Kauboy

Most metal water bottles have plastic tops, rubber seals, and other such things that won't survive an open flame.
I understand where he's coming from.
I keep it simple. Aluminum GI canteen and canteen cup. Even the screw on cap is aluminum.
I also have a stainless bottle with a cap that removes completely, so it won't be dangling in a fire.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I don't like drinking out of aluminum or cooking in aluminum, that's why I go with stainless steel.

My water bottles had plastic tethers for the caps too, but I cut them off and threw them away.

By the way, I also have a collapsible 5 gallon container for collecting rain off my tarps or hauling water from whatever source. This doubles as an inflatable pillow and triples as a makeshift flotation device.


----------



## Kauboy

Prepadoodle said:


> By the way, I also have a collapsible 5 gallon container for collecting rain off my tarps or hauling water from whatever source. This doubles as an inflatable pillow and triples as a makeshift flotation device.
> 
> View attachment 12682


I've got two of those from when I gathered my cruise preps.


----------



## Hemi45

Kauboy said:


> Most metal water bottles have plastic tops, rubber seals, and other such things that won't survive an open flame.


Winner, winner - chicken dinner!


----------



## Seneca

I have several kleen kanteens, there are a number bottle carriers that work with a kleen kanteen. Condor makes a molle carrier that will fit a 40 oz wide mouth bottle. 

The Nalgene neoprene sleeve made for their quart Nalgene bottles also works with 40 oz kleen kanteen. 

The best neoprene sleeve I have found for the 27 oz kleen kanteen is the G2v. 

Avoid the painted bottles and be aware stainless bottles may dent if dropped. I dropped a half full 27 oz kleen kanteen bottle on the sidewalk and dented the bottom. Still works and still use it.


----------



## Tennessee

MaterielGeneral said:


> Dave Canterbury has some nice stuff in his store but it is pricey. I may have misspelled his last name so let the grammar Nazi's chastise me.
> 
> Stainless Steel Bottle Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?
> 
> Stainless Steel Bush Pot Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?
> 
> Canteen Cooking Kit
> 
> Bottle Hanger


I have the SS bottle cooking kit and i like it. Not sure about the stove that came with it. I have the solo stove so never used it but keep it as a backup.


----------



## Medic33

you know you can take the plastic top off and the o-ring(if it even has one, mine don't) before you start boiling water as your most likely not gong to want a lid on it any way.
heck dude for 99 cents can you live with that or free if you use a soup can to boil a little bit of water.
think, think, and think in a real survival situation sometimes you have to figure it out yah know.


----------



## Hemi45

Medic33 said:


> you know you can take the plastic top off and the o-ring(if it even has one, mine don't) before you start boiling water as your most likely not gong to want a lid on it any way.
> heck dude for 99 cents can you live with that or free if you use a soup can to boil a little bit of water.
> think, think, and think in a real survival situation sometimes you have to figure it out yah know.


If you wake up behind the eight ball, a la Rip Van Winkle, you'll need to scrounge as best you can. Some folks like to get their ducks in a row ahead of time. :idea:


----------



## Seneca

If you are going to use a wide mouth Kleen Kanteen to boil water in over a fire a having a fish mouth spreader is handy. Put the spreader part into the bottle and the loop part acts as an attachment point so the bottle can be dangled over the flame or hooked to lift the bottle out of a bed of coals.
http://www.amazon.com/South-Bend-Fi...41806206&sr=8-4&keywords=fish+mouth+spreaders


----------



## Medic33

Hemi45 said:


> If you wake up behind the eight ball, a la Rip Van Winkle, you'll need to scrounge as best you can. Some folks like to get their ducks in a row ahead of time. :idea:


yah, I know, some people like to spend their cash on more important equipment and realize there will never be a mad max gay mutant zombie invasion -some peeps got a place to go and stocked it up on stuff they need, they aren't going to be wandering around squatting on some one else shit and using up that persons/groups supplies and resources(like water -wood ect.) those people that just think they will be the lone nomad are going to have a huge wake up call.
so with that you really want to spend 5-10-15 dollars on a I can toss this in the camp fire to boil some water bottle or only 99 cents?


----------



## Seneca

Another feature I like is that a sawyer mini filter and its various pieces will all fit into a 40 oz or larger bottle. Everything you need for potable water inside the water bottle.

If you prefer the life straw then the normal (small mouth) 27 oz bottle can be used. just unclip the lanyard from the life straw and use the included wire tie to attach it to the loop on the mouth piece cap. The original cap will thread all the way down and seat over the life straw, another way to get everything you need inside one bottle.

I use the kleen kanteens, both regularly and as an example of the possibilities of incorporating the filter with (inside) the bottle.


----------



## NYDaley

Heavy Cover Inc. has both titanium an SS canteens. Metal caps are also available.


----------



## Ethan Fernandez

I have used this bottle for last 4 months and it looks fine for me. According to it's manual it has IAMF technology which related to extreme filtration. You can check this out from etaliving.


----------



## WolfBrother

MaterielGeneral said:


> Dave Canterbury has some nice stuff in his store but it is pricey. I may have misspelled his last name so let the grammar Nazi's chastise me.
> 
> Stainless Steel Bottle Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?
> 
> Stainless Steel Bush Pot Cooking Kit - Self Reliance Outfitters?
> 
> Canteen Cooking Kit
> 
> Bottle Hanger


I have and use the canteen cooking kit. Then again, I grew up in the 50's and 60's with GI surplus metal canteens and cups.

My DILaw and son prefer the SS bottle cooking kit.

They work.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I just ordered the canteen cup lid off of eBay. Surprisingly Canterbury brand name was cheaper than cheap China.


----------

